
What is O(log n)? Learn Big O Logarithmic Time Complexity - webdva
https://dev.to/nielsenjared/big-o-logarithmic-time-complexity-gng
======
ncmncm
The big change since you learned about order notation in school is that the
things that used to be counted as N are now nearly free, compared to pipeline
stalls. So, performance today is (meaningfully) measured against the count of
those, instead.

